# The Most Advanced Clarinet Book



## TMHeimer (Dec 19, 2019)

Published 2018 by Austin Macauley, PDF samples are at autinmacauley.com/author/heimer-tom
(click on the book image then on PDF). Book website: tomheimer.ampbk.com/
Available online in 15 countries including amazon.com & amazon.ca


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

TMHeimer said:


> Published 2018 by Austin Macauley, PDF samples are at *autinmacauley.com*/author/heimer-tom
> (click on the book image then on PDF). Book website: tomheimer.ampbk.com/
> Available online in 15 countries including amazon.com & amazon.ca


Do you mean austinmacauley.com?


----------



## TMHeimer (Dec 19, 2019)

Thanks. Forgot the s. Just looked for an edit button--is there one?


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

TMHeimer said:


> Thanks. Forgot the s. Just looked for an edit button--is there one?


It's there for a limited time. For example, I cannot edit my prior post.


----------



## TMHeimer (Dec 19, 2019)

jegreenwood said:


> It's there for a limited time. For example, I cannot edit my prior post.


Yes but exactly where is the edit button to click on?


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

If available, down in the lower right hand corner, next to Reply.


----------

